# Radio Recon



## Marinzke (Apr 10, 2014)

Anyone know anything about RRP and RRP Platoon Commanders?  This may be in my future and it's difficult finding information.


----------



## ritterk (Apr 10, 2014)

There is a reason it's difficult to find information on radio recon.


----------



## Marinzke (Apr 10, 2014)

Kill, I get that and I know why.


----------



## buzzkill.0621 (Apr 10, 2014)

Now this is something that I was very interested in before I got to MSOB. I'll be monitoring.


----------



## TLDR20 (Apr 10, 2014)

Marinzke said:


> Kill, I get that and I know why.



Are you some kind of boot. Jesus, stop with the ooh-rah stuff, you are going to give me an aneurism.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Apr 10, 2014)

TLDR20 said:


> Are you some kind of boot. Jesus, stop with the ooh-rah stuff, you are going to give me an aneurism.


Fuck. I have GOT to change my screen name.


----------



## buzzkill.0621 (Apr 10, 2014)

If I wasn't a re-tard I would like the previous two post


----------



## Marinzke (Apr 10, 2014)

TLDR20 said:


> Are you some kind of boot. Jesus, stop with the ooh-rah stuff, you are going to give me an aneurism.



No boot here buddy.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Apr 10, 2014)

TLDR20 said:


> Are you some kind of boot. Jesus, stop with the ooh-rah stuff, you are going to give me an aneurism.



He's not a boot, but totally agree on the chill out with Rah, Kill, Get some, ooh-rah, devil dog stuff.

Am I guessing correctly that "radio recon" is like Army SIGINT?


----------



## Marinzke (Apr 10, 2014)

JAB said:


> He's not a boot, but totally agree on the chill out with Rah, Kill, Get some, ooh-rah, devil dog stuff.
> 
> Am I guessing correctly that "radio recon" is like Army SIGINT?




Lol, roger that fellas.  Radio Recon is Marine Corps "ears on" reconnaissance vs "eyes on."  It's personnel are primarily SIGINT Marines.


----------



## Brill (Apr 10, 2014)

Yep! They're just 26XX Marines who like the suck.  Do the same thing as SOT-As and TIOs except that they are not attached to another unit and are able to conduct their own missions.  You'll find out more when you go to the course.


----------



## Teufel (Apr 10, 2014)

1.  Sorry prior or not the butter bars on your collar (and your profile picture and use of the word kill) make you a boot officer.  Just the way things are.  It's ok, everyone is boot to someone.  I'm pretty sure even @SOWT is boot to somebody.  It's probably the Wright brothers given how old he is but you get the idea.

2. You, and all your SIGINT officer buddies, will go to one of the three Radio Battalions.  There is one Radio Recon Platoon per battalion.  You do the math.  Additionally, the radio recon platoon does not deploy as a platoon.  They deploy one team per MEU.  If you are lucky enough to pick up the platoon, which is hard to get more because of timing than ability or enthusiasm, you will probably only keep it for a year then deploy as the AOIC for a SIGINT det on the MEU.  Which is a check in the box you will need for promotion.  I can answer all and any questions on RRT.  Well questions that are appropriate for this forum anyway.


----------



## BugsBunny (Apr 15, 2014)

Marinzke said:


> Kill, I get that and I know why.



Kill? wut 



buzzkill.0621 said:


> Now this is something that I was very interested in before I got to MSOB. I'll be monitoring.



Aren't you a 06xx?



TLDR20 said:


> Are you some kind of boot. Jesus, stop with the ooh-rah stuff, you are going to give me an aneurism.






Marinzke said:


> No boot here buddy.



Just got buddy'd!



Marinzke said:


> Lol, roger that fellas.  Radio Recon is Marine Corps "ears on" reconnaissance vs "eyes on."  It's personnel are primarily SIGINT Marines.



This seems like a tad bit of a glorification. No bashing, I'm just stating a personal opinion



lindy said:


> Yep! They're just 26XX Marines who like the suck.  Do the same thing as SOT-As and TIOs except that they are not attached to another unit and are able to conduct their own missions.  You'll find out more when you go to the course.



I partially agree with this, although I would not say they are able to conduct their own missions entirely. The concept behind RRT/RRP (~20 years or more) was great. One of those great concepts, but lack of implementation kind of situations. They have not been properly utilized since their "inception", if you will. And truth be told, the guy in other "sections" of Rad Bn seem to be doing more job-related work than the guys in RRP. RRP swims and rucks a lot + goes on MEUS (stated below). The other guys do more 26xx related stuff and seem to have had deployed (Iraq/Afghanistan) more.




Teufel said:


> 1.  Sorry prior or not the butter bars on your collar (and your profile picture and use of the word kill) make you a boot officer.  Just the way things are.  It's ok, everyone is boot to someone.  I'm pretty sure even @SOWT is boot to somebody.  It's probably the Wright brothers given how old he is but you get the idea.
> 
> 2. You, and all your SIGINT officer buddies, will go to one of the three Radio Battalions.  There is one Radio Recon Platoon per battalion.  You do the math.  Additionally, the radio recon platoon does not deploy as a platoon.  They deploy one team per MEU.  If you are lucky enough to pick up the platoon, which is hard to get more because of timing than ability or enthusiasm, you will probably only keep it for a year then deploy as the AOIC for a SIGINT det on the MEU.  Which is a check in the box you will need for promotion.  I can answer all and any questions on RRT.  Well questions that are appropriate for this forum anyway.



What this guy said ^


----------



## Brill (Apr 15, 2014)

BugsBunny said:


> I partially agree with this, although I would not say they are able to conduct their own missions entirely. The concept behind RRT/RRP (~20 years or more) was great. One of those great concepts, but lack of implementation kind of situations. They have not been properly utilized since their "inception", if you will. And truth be told, the guy in other "sections" of Rad Bn seem to be doing more job-related work than the guys in RRP. RRP swims and rucks a lot + goes on MEUS (stated below). The other guys do more 26xx related stuff and seem to have had deployed (Iraq/Afghanistan) more.



Reading is fundamental.  Are you saying that there is another Marine MOS that can conduct SIGINT ops and process foreign language material like a 2676 can?  I know pre-9/11 they were busy and even afterwards the ones I taught that went that route were pretty busy.


----------



## BugsBunny (Apr 16, 2014)

lindy said:


> Reading is fundamental.  Are you saying that there is another Marine MOS that can conduct SIGINT ops and process foreign language material like a 2676 can?  I know pre-9/11 they were busy and even afterwards the ones I taught that went that route were pretty busy.


 
1. What's the purpose of your declarative "reading is fundemental"? If it's pertaining to little spelling/grammatical corrections then congratulations. I'm on a mobile device, and this is a forum. Not a maradmin.

2. No. Nowhere did I state any other MOS can do what a SIGINT'r can. How did you come to that conclusion?

My post was in regards to the way RRP has been (specifically, as of late). My friends, while wanting an Iraq or Afghanistan deployment, have unfortunately never been to Iraq or Afghanistan. You would think a 2676 would be utilized for that type of deployment, but instead they are swimming + rucking Mon-Fri.

I'm not taking jabs at anyone, I am just stating the reality of what goes on now. If I were to take jabs I'd probably say something ridiculous along the lines of............ "RRP? Yea, full of dudes who haven't gone through (some failing out of) BRC, but still wearing black silkies because they went through a Rad Bn "RRIP" which basically is like BRC according to them, but more along the lines of hazing. They wear black shorts and workout a lot, that's about it.".....

You know how many times that's said? A lot. But the outsiders would have no idea. Most people are stereotypical in nature, so people will spew their stereotypical thoughts just because they "heard it from a guy".

I have very close friends that are a part of + running the "programs" at 1st, 2nd, and 3rd RRP. Again: great concept, but leaders (in charge of employing RRP dudes and appropriating missions) need to utilize RRP's capabilities moreso than not.


----------



## goon175 (Apr 16, 2014)

Let's keep it professional.


----------



## AWP (Apr 16, 2014)

BugsBunny said:


> And truth be told, the guy in other "sections" of Rad Bn seem to be doing more job-related work than the guys in RRP. RRP swims and rucks a lot + goes on MEUS (stated below). *The other guys do more 26xx related stuff* and seem to have had deployed (Iraq/Afghanistan) more.


 


lindy said:


> Are you saying that there is another Marine MOS that can conduct SIGINT ops and process foreign language material like a 2676 can?


 


BugsBunny said:


> 2. No. Nowhere did I state any other MOS can do what a SIGINT'r can. *How did you come to that conclusion*?


 
I obviously can't speak to your intent or lindy's, but to be fair your post does read like that, at least it does to this non-Marine.


----------



## BugsBunny (Apr 16, 2014)

Freefalling said:


> I obviously can't speak to your intent or lindy's, but to be fair your post does read like that, at least it does to this non-Marine.



By "other guys", I meant the OTHER 26xx personnel (SIGINT'rs) at Rad Bn who are not in RRP.


----------



## Brill (Apr 16, 2014)

A mobile device? Jesus man, I think only The Troll still uses a desktop!  I'm not that damn old!!!!

Clearly times (and leaders) have changed then.  The 26XX Marines that I knew/worked with actually completed BRC and had very successful deployments to various shitholes worldwide, most notably West Africa.  Pre-2001, Radio Recon Marines were the most experienced and capable ground SIGINT teams in the US military.

If you want your posts to be completely understood, perhaps you could consider conveying your thoughts clearly and concisely?


----------



## x SF med (Apr 16, 2014)

lindy said:


> A mobile device? Jesus man, I think only The Troll still uses a desktop!  I'm not that damn old!!!!
> 
> Clearly times (and leaders) have changed then.  The 26XX Marines that I knew/worked with actually completed BRC and had very successful deployments to various shitholes worldwide, most notably West Africa.  Pre-2001, Radio Recon Marines were the most experienced and capable ground SIGINT teams in the US military.
> 
> If you want your posts to be completely understood, perhaps you could consider conveying your thoughts clearly and concisely?



Laptop or phone...  mostly the laptop...  thus the hate.

In all other aspects, I agree with your post.   And, I'd like some fries with my SOT-A, please.


----------



## x SF med (Apr 16, 2014)

@BugsBunny  - I'll be nice and give you a few hints about the way this board is different from others you've used:
1. the senior members for the most part are veterans, mostly SOF or SOF Support
2. many of the people you speak with here have more time in the latrine or in a parachute harness than you've got in the military
3. We expect professionalism from the members in professional threads - yes, it is MARADMIN in many ways.
4. before just saying something about "that guy"  you might want to look at a profile or two and second guess how you phrase things - some of the people her might be able to influence your career - in good or bad ways.
5. many of the senior members here actually know each other in real life, and actually interact outside of this board - it's not just internet tough guys it's a community - a strong one.
6. act like you've just gotten to a unit for a bit - get to know the culture and the people before you spout off as an expert on everything - you might actually learn something.
7. don't treat us like dummies or argue just to argue - logically reason your thoughts to make the point you want to make.
8. humility is a good thing, see if you can figure out who in the USMC 'that guy' Teufel is... you might be surprised.

Like I said, just a few hints, NCOPD, or an in-brief as it were...  do with it what you will, I'm not usually known for my gentle writing or tolerance of stupidity, rudeness nor ignorance.


----------



## BugsBunny (Apr 17, 2014)

lindy said:


> A mobile device? Jesus man, I think only The Troll still uses a desktop!  I'm not that damn old!!!!
> 
> Clearly times (and leaders) have changed then.  The 26XX Marines that I knew/worked with actually completed BRC and had very successful deployments to various shitholes worldwide, most notably West Africa.  Pre-2001, Radio Recon Marines were the most experienced and capable ground SIGINT teams in the US military.
> 
> If you want your posts to be completely understood, perhaps you could consider conveying your thoughts clearly and concisely?



Understood. I personally believe that I convey my thoughts clear and concisely, but I should have been a bit more descriptive. Even though I keep reading my previous post where the other guys at Rad Bn, being the subject, were were described in the same manner later on in the paragraph. Either way, semantics. No harm no foul. Neither here nor there. Hopefully it's clear now lest to prevent arguing and accusations.

I would absolutely agree that times have changed. I always hear about old-school RRP guys, the program, and the accomplishments. To be honest I know a multitude of people at each Battalion (RRP specifically) and they complain more than talk well about how things are (not complaining as in complaining about "the suck" or some camaraderie building. Legitimate complaints and detestation.). Only 2 people I know have been through BRC (one failing the swimming portion and possibly going back. I am not sure) and the others have not. They do a "Rad Bn" version of BRC. Whether it's a schoolhouse issue (seat acquisitions) or something else, I am not sure. This answers that. I would agree that RRP Marines / MARSOC's bunch are some of the most experienced and capable. The amount of TAD and training would be considered abhorrent to an outsider, but it produces some of the best guys for the needed missions even post-9/11.


For the record, neither unprofessionalism nor arrogance were meant to be exemplified. When it comes to writing, especially on an internet forum, I write pretty dry and blunt. I in no way criticized, attacked, or put down anyone or anything while writing, let alone attempted to. Just being factual here. To put it in the words to somebody who kindly messaged me:


*"Tone comes off poorly via electronic communications."*


----------



## BugsBunny (Apr 17, 2014)

x SF med said:


> @BugsBunny  - I'll be nice and give you a few hints about the way this board is different from others you've used:
> 1. the senior members for the most part are veterans, mostly SOF or SOF Support
> 2. many of the people you speak with here have more time in the latrine or in a parachute harness than you've got in the military
> 3. We expect professionalism from the members in professional threads - yes, it is MARADMIN in many ways.
> ...




For the most part, I understand. Again I in no way have intentionally disrespected or bad mouthed anyone or any thing.

Regarding the "that guy" reference... I was in agreement with what Teufel said. The only thing I did was quote his post and say "What this guy said ^". Literally the most harmless post ever written, so I'm a bit confused as to why "humility" would even be directed towards me. I'm not humiliated at all. If anything I am more informed (gratefully. Thank you) and hopefully have cleared up some things on my side. 

All in all, I'm picking up what you're putting down. With tone unfortunately coming off poorly in many forums by many people and most definitely being misconstrued I will watch how I phrase certain things and articulate myself.

Thank you for the heads up, x SF med.


----------



## Stork (Apr 22, 2014)

OP,  It's been about two years since I was an Lt at a RadBn.  You probably won't have a lot of influence on your first position, but being prepared for the most physically demanding will definitely expand your potential positions.  I suggest you influence positions in-so-much as you can with an eye toward setting yourself up for your post-RadBn tour.  Again with an aim of expanding potential positions, get a deployment as an AOIC/OIC.  It was easy when I was there, it may be tougher for you.

RRP platoon commander is a non-deploying position, and due to the extended training program of running RRIPs, it is not super easy to yank the PC for a deployment unless your XO is particularly good and decides to groom you.  So you may not get a deployment until the end of your tour reducing your chance of leading a det, and increasing your chance of being some body-tax, hot-fill that won't help your SIGINT career.

Also, LAV experience may curse you with MEWSS (if they still have them).  But, MEWSS platoon commanders tend to rotate more regularly.

TL;DR... Decide what you want to do (Co B, Co L, Co A, MARSOC, JSOC, line Bn S-2, MEU S-2/A, NPS) after RadBn.  Figure our what you need to do to get to those places.  Influence as you can.  Bloom where you're planted.  Pro-Tip:  They're looking for different experiences, and you need to be broadly familiar with everything a RadBn does to be the most competitive. No one who does assignments will care if you've been to static-line or BRC, but if you can get SERE that may help slightly.

Feel free to message me.

-Stork


----------



## SOLOZ24 (Jul 26, 2014)

I'm late in this posting, so by now you may have already made you're way to Rad Bn and got a better understating, if not then hopefully my info will help you.
I have read everyone's posting and disagree with most of them. Here's my take, from the enlisted side though. I served in RRP as a team leader and Training Chief and just recently left the unit so I can give most up to date info.

First, Stork is right regards to RRP for officers... it is a non-deployable position. You'll just be filling the billet as a platoon commander/training officer... however I have seen officers come and go very quickly in the platoon. One Lt was only there for about 6 months and then got yanked for an IA deployment. I have seen a total of 7 officers come and go in the platoon in the three years I was there. And yes, MEWSS Platoon still exists.

If you make into the platoon you do have the chance to go to jump school, BRC, and SERE, but however.... I say again, however... BRC has never been a priority for officers. It just came for one of the "On Coming" officers because of good timing and recon training company calling the platoon saying that they have school seats that NEED to be filled ASAP. So we were able to send him and nearly the whole platoon of RRP candidates (also known as RRIPers) while we still had the "Off Going" officer in the platoon. I won't mention his name but you can catch him and some of the RRIPers on the Discovery Channel show called "Surviving the Cut".

Big picture to understand: RRT was created to support Recon and Force Recon (ARP/DRP) during MEU deployments… again; MEU Deployments… notice that I’m stressing the point on “MEU Deployments”. We bring SIGINT to the fight. While ARP/DRP has “Eyes on” we have “Ears on” target. Each RRT must be trained to recon standards because we deploy with them. So when they jump, we jump with them, and then rucking it long range with them before separating into our own hide site to provide SIGINT I&W’s for the teams and SARC as well as conducting SIGINT that is directly reported only to Rad Bn .

When Iraq and Afghanistan went down, individual teams were directly formed to deploy to that theater of operation with constant team rotations to support Recon/Fore Recon, and Rad BN OPs. There were other operations in other countries that came up via RFF that I helped formed and train teams for. So yes RRT can deploy outside of the MEU, but MEU deployments are RRT’s bread and butter… they have priority. It’s in the doctrine that Rad Bn will provide 1 RRT for every MEU commander. I believe the last team that was deployed to Afghanistan was in 2012 because the mission changed; preparing to draw down and RRT assets were no longer needed.

RRP, at least in 1st Rad Bn has gone through some serious changes. The platoon was almost merged/disbanded into an ACT (Advance Collection Team) platoon after we had an RRIPer drowned in the pool. He was later revived but had suffered brain injuries and can never walk again, talk fluently, and eat without assistance. Big investigation, Court Martial, and a very close eye on the training program occurred. So yes some can consider RRP just being a haze fess or just a bunch of ruck marching, pool/ocean swimming SIGINT marines who hardly do any SIGINT training, but that was just at one time when the training structure begin to lose focus. I can't speak on how RRP life was before I got there, especially during the early life of RRP, but I know that they had more freedom, support, and training opportunities both green side and SIGINT side to make them a very highly reliable SIGINT asset to recon and Force Recon teams. Things changed over time so did the training program. Sending guys to BRC was a hard thing at one point so the RRIP was designed to mirror image BRC, as well as screening, selecting, and training team members before deploying. Now we’re able to send marines to BRC on a constant basis which is good because they will most likely be supporting that same Officer or team members who they went to BRC with. It used to be that you wouldn’t know anybody who you’re team is supporting until they are chopped over to the MEU. By that time Recon teams have already done their team training and qualification METLs, while we did ours separately.  When we finally merge together at the MEU to do workups at SOTG, the cold shoulders is given because they don’t know if were legit or not. This happened to me and my team on the 31st MEU. It took a while to gain the experienced recon guys their respect.

Another good change came, I believe about two years ago, when all three Rad Bn’s got together with MARSOC and the enlisted Assignment Monitor (who was a former RRP Marine) to come up with a mutual RRP training plan. Out of that, MARSOC will be sending experienced SIGINT Marines on a rational basis who are qualified SOCS to each Rad BN as a non-deployable, RRP Training Chief. This was put in place to help maintain structure, quality of SIGINT and reconnaissance training, and create a pipeline for those Marines who desire to go the MARSOC SOCS route after their tour is up at RRP.

Alright I’m going to stop there, this is getting too long. Feel free to ask more if needed. Good luck.


----------



## AWP (Jul 26, 2014)

@SOLOZ24 Per the Site Rules, please post an Introduction.


----------



## SOLOZ24 (Jul 26, 2014)

I'm working on it.. I just got off track when I saw this post and was just itching to reply in it.


----------



## 8654Maine (Jul 26, 2014)

SOLOZ24 said:


> I'm working on it.. I just got off track when I saw this post and was just itching to reply in it.



I'm sure the MODS will give you their input.

But, you're NEXT post should be in Introduction.  Forget your damn itch.


----------



## SOLOZ24 (Jul 26, 2014)

Hmmmmm...  forget my damn itch huh? I guess I should have realized that I left that open for other people to jump on freefalling's comment to me.  Didn't realize that it would go there, but ok, I got it. The point was taken the first time when he told me. If anything I should have said an apology along with my reply to him.

Well, Freefalling, sorry for breaking the rules. As promised to you, my introduction has been posted according to site rules.  Thanks for reminding me.


----------



## AWP (Jul 26, 2014)

SOLOZ24 said:


> Well, Freefalling, sorry for breaking the rules. As promised to you, my introduction has been posted according to site rules.  Thanks for reminding me.


 
It happens and that's one reason for the staff. No worries.

Let's get back to the topic at hand, Marines.


----------



## Psyc_9780 (Nov 11, 2014)

They also have females in their unit, and I've seem them trying to do fins at the pool before, lol. I guess the actual MOS is respected.


----------



## TYW27 (Sep 20, 2015)

I'm a bit out of touch with RRP, but there shouldn't be any females...We had a SOF enabler PCS to us and help teach our actual job as 26xx. The SSTs seemed to be the primary 26xxers deploying to Combat theaters and getting the most "real world" experience. There was an understanding that if you chose to go RRP you would get a lot of tactical schools: Jump, SERE, BRC, HRST, and Coxswain; but lose out on some of the best 26xx training out there. All the other platoons were focusing heavily on the better technical training and becoming proficient in that, where the joke was that all an RRP Marine could do was tie knots. Hopefully it's changing for the better.


----------

